
Ask HN: What email client do you personally use on dekstop? - doorbellguy
The gmail UI is sluggish at best and I was recently introduced to the concept of third-part email clients.<p>A friend recommended Thunderbird, on my work computer - Windows Mail app. I&#x27;m willing to explore more, where do I get started?
======
2038AD
If the problem is just gmail then there is the option to 'Load Basic HTML'.
Either click the link in the bottom right when the page is loading or go to
[https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=html](https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=html)

If you have more than one gmail account you should change the 0 to the number
for the relevant account (so the 2nd one is 1, the third 2...)

[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/15049](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/15049)

Otherwise Thunderbird is a good suggestion. It does the job.

If you're okay with terminal-based programs then you might want to try Mutt

[http://www.mutt.org/download.html](http://www.mutt.org/download.html)

------
privong
I typically use Thunderbird, though I'll occasionally fire up mutt[0] when I
crave writing emails in vim and using some of the text-checking scripts I've
written.

[0] [http://www.mutt.org/](http://www.mutt.org/)

------
altairiumblue
Personal machine - Apple Mail - it's simple and it looks good, I don't need
anything else.

At work - Outlook - also used by everyone else at the company for email +
sharing calendars and scheduling meetings.

I never use the web UIs.

------
jrepinc
KMail →
[https://kontact.kde.org/components/kmail.html](https://kontact.kde.org/components/kmail.html)

------
PaulHoule
em client

